# Lake Tahoe?



## ray5 (May 17, 2016)

Hello,
I have a trip coming up to Yosemite in August. I will have possibly a day and half to spare. Wondering if I should go to Lake Tahoe or somewhere within a few hours driving distance from Yosemite. I see there are the Mono Lake area. What would you recommend? Will have family with me so won't be an exclusively a photo trip. If Lake Tahoe then what all is there to photograph? Help appreciated.
Ray


----------



## monkey44 (May 17, 2016)

How old is family ? Kids? What do you do as a family in wilderness areas?

We lived right in that area for ten years - can give you some pointers ...


----------



## ray5 (May 17, 2016)

monkey44 said:


> How old is family ? Kids? What do you do as a family in wilderness areas?
> 
> We lived right in that area for ten years - can give you some pointers ...


Wife, Kids 12 and 7. They are not very into long hikes. Love nature and I love photography. So they will go wherever I take them.


----------



## Pookie (May 17, 2016)

Hey Ray, just sent you an email... 

Tahoe is beautiful and my choice for camping and boarding. Especially the eastern side of the lake, you also have the original Bonanza Ranch site. It's a long drive though and the kids will get antsy. 88 is a nice drive and Silver lake is very pretty just on the other side of Kirkwood but with the water situ here in Cali there is a strong chance it will be quite low. 88 is also pretty windy so although it say ~4 hours give it a little longer. You'll then end up in South Lake, which is nice if you like to gamble but not a lot of fun for kids. The best parts to view of the lake especially as the sun goes down are on the Nevada side so add another 1-2 hours. Another consideration is that August will be impacted big time for last of the summer camping... one road around and you can get stuck in stop and go for quite sometime.

Tahoe Love !!! But I like it much better during this time of the year...




I wrote earlier and now that I see the kids ages I think Santa Cruz would be a far better drive south along the PCH from SF. Some great beaches to stop at and shoot. Great food along the way in Half Moon Bay or Pescadero. Some lighthouses (Montara, Pigeon Point, Light House Field and Walton). Leave early in the morning around 7-8, let the kids sleep enjoy the scenery with the wife... by the time they wake up you'll be in Santa Cruz and can hit up the Boardwalk and/or Mystery spot. Fun day for kids your age and they will be dead tired by sunset. Also, beauty of sunsets at Natural Brides or off Pleasure Point. 

Plus, I can def meet you there to show you the area... lived there for many years.


----------



## adventureous (May 18, 2016)

In the Yosemite foothills area, I would keep in mind the travel times are slower because of the terrain, so if your not careful you will spend more time driving around and not actually seeing anything. I worked with a tour company one summer, and that was a complaint of some customers even though they were told ahead of time. Also the Mariposa grove of giant Sequoias is closed to the public until spring 2017.


----------



## timmy_650 (May 18, 2016)

Are you going that way? It is a fair drive. So if it is not on the way. I probably would stay in Yosemite with the extra time. If you want somewhere else too. You can look into Kings canyon area. I haven't been yet but doing in a few weeks.


----------



## Pookie (May 18, 2016)

adventureous said:


> In the Yosemite foothills area, I would keep in mind the travel times are slower because of the terrain, so if your not careful you will spend more time driving around and not actually seeing anything. I worked with a tour company one summer, and that was a complaint of some customers even though they were told ahead of time. Also the Mariposa grove of giant Sequoias is closed to the public until spring 2017.



Couldn't agree more about the drive. Especially when many have never been there and are sightseeing. It can add hours to the day when you're hot and tired. Mariposa is closed ?!?! Fire? that's a bummer as it is one of my fave non-Yosemite spots. Love the little towns around there and others like Coarsegold that dot the area. Ducey's (the old one) around Bass lake was always a favorite camping spot. Shaver lake off 168 was always a fave too.



timmy_650 said:


> Are you going that way? It is a fair drive. So if it is not on the way. I probably would stay in Yosemite with the extra time. If you want somewhere else too. You can look into Kings canyon area. I haven't been yet but doing in a few weeks.



From Yosemite to Kings Canyon is a bit of a drive for sure. Great park though. Highly impacted in the summer months. I grew up in the area and visited both parks many many times... in the last 15-20 years the population of visitors has exploded making it much less enjoyable on the weekends in the summer. Plus, get ready for the heat... it's something special at elevation in the area.


----------



## ray5 (May 18, 2016)

You guys are right. I think I will spend some extra days in the San Francisco area instead. Thanks.
Ray


----------



## monkey44 (May 18, 2016)

For your kids - and for adults that wannabee kids 

Try Columbia Ghost town - close to Yosemite ... it re-enacts the gold rush days in the Sierras, kids can pan for gold, ride on a stage coach, watch a bank robbery and a gunfight. And shop, or shop again. Very cool event, very historic, worth a day ... lots of places in that area to stay overnight. If you come from San Francisco, go out Hwy 12, and up Hwy 88, then through Historic Jackson (downtown) and Historic Mokelumne Hill and San Andreas -- and travel Hwy 49 to Yosemite ... plan on more than a day ... at least one overnight besides the day (s) in Yosemite, you could easily spend two days in that area.

Very scenic and historic - great photo ops as well. 

If you have time, drive up Hwy 4 to the top and back -- it's a great drive, or stop at Big Trees State Park part way up Hwy 4 ... a good day for the kids there too, and some short hikes. 

http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=552


----------



## sanjosedave (Jun 19, 2016)

I think Tahoe would be too much of a sprint in the time you have.

My recommendations:

1. Mono Lake

2. Bodie ghost Town off of 395, a few miles from Mono Lake

Or, stay on the western side of the Sierras, and,

1. Visit Hornitos and St. Catherine's church

2. Jamestown and visit the railroad museum and learn to pan for gold


----------

